# Créer un script avec Automator



## grün (18 Octobre 2014)

Salut, je vous sollicite pour le coup de main suivant : je crois savoir qu'avec Automator, il est possible d'automatiser une action au moyen d'un script que l'on crée. Pourriez-vous me dire s'il est possible (et comment) de créer le script suivant :
- Programmer qu'à chaque ouverture de ma session, *le* fichier d'*une* application s'ouvre sur mon bureau.
Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2014)

pas besoin

tu mets ce fichier dans tes options de démarrage  de session
et voilà

( c'est expliqué dans l'aide demarrage... )


----------



## grün (18 Octobre 2014)

Super ! Merci ! Pourquoi n'y ai-je pas pensé ?!? Du coup, crois-tu qu'il soit possible de créer un raccourci clavier qui me permettrait d'enregistrer une note dans ce fichier comme cela se passe avec Things : au moyen de la combinaison cmd + espace, j'enregistre une tâche ? Ou faut-il que je crée un script ad hoc ? Ou faut-il que j'achète Alfred pour créer ce script-ci ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2014)

je me suis jamais penché sur la question ( things)
et il doit exister des scripts ( automator ou applescript pour l'outil de note - inconnu- que tu utilises

tiens si tu aimes les trucs puissants et pilotable par clavier
dans un genre Alfred mais gratuit et HYPER puissant ( on peut quasi tout faire avec une fois maitrisé)
Quicksilver   ( surnom QS)  , launcher , chercheur , modificateur , déplaceur ,  copieur , jeteur, enregistreur , elaborateur de "workflow persos" , peut intervenir dans l'OS si on veut ,  etc etc etc etc
et il mémorise les requêtes et actions  répétées

tellement puissant que son créateur a dit - en semi boutade- qu'il ne pensait pas avoir  créé un truc aussi puissant
(ce sont les utilisateurs qui peu à peu ont élaboré des utilisations auxquelles il n'avait pas pensé)
le gars travaille maintenant chez...google
QS fut abandonné et depuis quelques années repris mis à jour ( en opensource)

marche parfaitement en 10.9
en 10.10 sans doute aussi


----------

